# M&P photos



## Harlow (Oct 8, 2009)

Let's see some M&P photos esp for fall and winter.


----------



## llineb (Nov 5, 2009)

how do we post the pics?  i used to know but i can't get it to work. :0(
thanks, lara


----------



## llineb (Nov 5, 2009)

just figured it out again.  now i am making some Christmas soap to post. :0)


----------



## llineb (Nov 11, 2009)

i am soooo ready for Christmas....here is my Hollyberry soap.

opps...imageshack didn't give me the option to resize.  i'm glad i make soap and don't work on computers...help.







*resized by dagmar88*


----------



## Mandarin (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh my, that is one giant soap!  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!  It looks very nice though.


----------



## Manda (Nov 13, 2009)

Lovely sparkly soap!  What is the hollyberry fragrance like?


----------



## llineb (Nov 13, 2009)

Manda said:
			
		

> Lovely sparkly soap!  What is the hollyberry fragrance like?



love it!!!!!  it's from brambleberry.  it has a sweet/pine scent but doesn't smell like pine-sol.  it smells just like Christmas.


----------



## Manda (Nov 13, 2009)

Sounds good! It's now on my wish list  :wink: 
..might have to wait until next Christmas though..  :?


----------



## pops1 (Nov 14, 2009)

> Sounds good! It's now on my wish list Wink
> ..might have to wait until next Christmas though.. Confused



You and me both Manda sounds wonderful but the coffers are nearly empty ,what l want to know is who moved Christmas so much closer l am sure its just after Easter.I seem to have more bills than ever and am scratching around to buy my soaping supplies.Hope everybody wants soap for Christmas,that's if l have any left after my next and last craft market for the year,l live in eternal hope


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Nov 14, 2009)

wow this is such a big soap. maybe you can crop the photo so it will be a smaller for clearer view..


----------



## llineb (Nov 16, 2009)

cosmeticaddict said:
			
		

> wow this is such a big soap. maybe you can crop the photo so it will be a smaller for clearer view..



i know.... right? good thing making soap is more fun than learning to use the computer.  i couldn't find the re size key that is usually there when you post a pic.

sorry!


----------



## krissy (Nov 16, 2009)

llineb said:
			
		

> cosmeticaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... .php?t=441
this thread has a link for resizing your pics


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 17, 2009)

Beautiful soap!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 19, 2009)

You have the option of re-sizing in Photobucket.  :wink: That's a very pretty soap.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice and the scent sounds lovely   Took the liberty of adjusting the image size just a bit.


----------



## pops1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Have already posted in a thread on General Chat but l wanted to put these slices on here as well because they remind me of a fall/winter afternoon tea around a nice warm fire in the good old days before Cholesterol and dieting were common place.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 21, 2009)

Those look soooo good Pauline. I made some similar a while ago and put them on a plate and everyone thought they were edibles. Yours look delicious too.  :wink:


----------



## bodyrocks (Nov 24, 2009)

Ooh, they are gorgeous. How do you get the gratings to stick on the top?


----------



## pops1 (Nov 24, 2009)

> Ooh, they are gorgeous. How do you get the gratings to stick on the top?


I just piled them on top of the soap just before it got its skin ,some sank but the majority stayed on top.


----------



## jayanthim (Nov 25, 2009)

hey ppl, im new to this forum and also soap making(melt and pour method)... i have a question to all of u... while i add fresh milk to my soap, will the soap be fresh for a long time??? because the milk itself stays for 2-3 days after opening and added to soap, will the soap be fresh and clwan enough to use or the saop will be spoil over time... how long will or may the soap last for ???no. of days or months??? and one more question if i have to use milk powder instead of fresh milk which powder shld i use( i used nestle milk powder once which contains skimmed milk and sucrose) is sucrose ok to use in the soap...


----------

